# The Old Museum



## Romford Reject (Nov 7, 2013)

Opened in 1973 this museum expanded to 3000m2 and with over 250 vehicles in the collection, was the larges of its kind in Europe.

Closed in 2007 the exibits are now left to rot, a tragic sight.




104 by Romford Reject, on Flickr




103 by Romford Reject, on Flickr




102 by Romford Reject, on Flickr




100 by Romford Reject, on Flickr





101 by Romford Reject, on Flickr




099 by Romford Reject, on Flickr




098 by Romford Reject, on Flickr




097 by Romford Reject, on Flickr




096 by Romford Reject, on Flickr




095 by Romford Reject, on Flickr




094 by Romford Reject, on Flickr




093 by Romford Reject, on Flickr




092 by Romford Reject, on Flickr




091 by Romford Reject, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 7, 2013)

Its not to late to save it!great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## Slammer (Nov 7, 2013)

I was there a few years back and almost but not quite bought a T34 for next to nothing.
Ah well the scrap metal dealers will be happy.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 7, 2013)

This is awesome!


----------



## davesmart (Nov 7, 2013)

BRILLIANT...I have to admit, seeing the double decker like that almost brought a tear to my eye
Thx


----------



## Slammer (Nov 7, 2013)

The light aircraft in the fourth picture is a MBB Bo 209, "Monsoon" a Messerschmitt Bölkow Blohm, yes from the guys who gave you the ME 109 WW2 German fighter.
(or BF 109 if you want to be pedantic)
The Bo 209 was built between 1967 and 1971 and came up to around 100 airframes. You can hardly see it but the little Bo has a lot of innovations from it's older warbird cousin making it a very pleasing aircraft to fly.
Needless to say they are extremely rare these days


----------



## Silas87 (Nov 8, 2013)

Awesome pictures


----------



## jmcjnr (Nov 8, 2013)

A big thanks for a look at that place. Awesome and strange it has been allowed to deteriorate in such a way.


----------



## LittleOz (Nov 8, 2013)

Great report. What's that bus doing there? The route it's showing is almost on my doorstep. Amazing.


----------



## Big Bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Excellent report. Some excellent items there!


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 11, 2013)

How intriguing! What an odd collection of "things"! Great pix too.

Please be careful when posting reports with vehicle pictures as it contravenes forum regs. I can't see anyone turning up with a low loader to this site though so I've left the bus pix up.


----------



## Romford Reject (Nov 11, 2013)

LittleOz said:


> Great report. What's that bus doing there? The route it's showing is almost on my doorstep. Amazing.



I was trying to work out what number it was


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 22, 2014)

blimey!!!! thats fantastic!!


----------

